# Eclipse Übergabeparamter funktionieren nicht



## Bullz (25. Jan 2014)

Hallo, und zwar habe ich schon Programme geschrieben die Paramter benötigen und das funktionierte in Eclipse auch ausgezeichnet.

Ich möchte aber jetzt ein .txt File mitgeben. 

Unter DOS mit gcc und danach ausführen funktioniert es auch. Nur Eclipse schlägt fopen fehl.

http://pic-hoster.net/upload/56163/paramtertexteclipse.jpg

edit: 

argc = 2
argv = 0x8c1880
*argv = 0x8c16cd "C:\\Users\\<NAME>\\Downloads\\eclipseproj\\DebugKapitel\\Debug\\DebugKapitel.exe"
**argv = 67 'C'
datei = 0x7efde000


----------



## turtle (25. Jan 2014)

Ein bisschen mehr Java-Code und die Parameter, die du beim Start zum Test angibst, wäre schon hilfreich.

PS: Hab gerade gesehen, das du nicht unbedingt mit Java arbeiten musst, oder? Leider kenne ich mich mit C/C++ unter Eclipse nicht aus, sorry. Was mir noch einfällt, wäre die Ausgabe des Fehlers der aufgetreten ist, z,B. über perror() .


----------



## Bullz (25. Jan 2014)

No such file or directory gibt er als error aus.


----------

